# Romney baby born, and Jacobs baby born!



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 22, 2013)

And i get to see the Romney tomorrow!
I have the choice between two whites and an all black lamb.
Im not sure which one ill end up picking, but I am very excited!
I will make sure to post pictures as soon as I get home 

As for the Jacobs, I have the choice between a yearling, and a two month old ewe lamb since all of her ewes blessed her with twin rams, both are adorable so i have no clue how I will choose...


And...Come easter I will have a post to share. My mother has somehow wrangled me into bringing Rosie *my Shetland* to church for Easter Sunday...
How that will turn out, i have no clue...And an even bigger mystery is WHY did I agree to it!!! 
*edit* Ah ha! I have some ammunition now to keep my fruit cake Rosie at home, thank you bonbean01!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can't wait to see the photos of your new babies!!! 

A local sheep farmer near us brought a baby lamb to Easter Sunday Service at the request of the pastor and he carried the little lamb up to the front...in his suit...poor lamb was scared and cried loudly the whole time and his suit was covered in lamb pee and pellets and he had to leave early for the sake of the upset lamb and his clothes...I would rethink that one :/


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 22, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see the photos of your new babies!!!
> 
> A local sheep farmer near us brought a baby lamb to Easter Sunday Service at the request of the pastor and he carried the little lamb up to the front...in his suit...poor lamb was scared and cried loudly the whole time and his suit was covered in lamb pee and pellets and he had to leave early for the sake of the upset lamb and his clothes...I would rethink that one :/


You just gave me ammunition to decline and tell my mother no, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

I believe it would stress Rosie out big time...it is a lovely idea if these weren't real live sheep...but they are.  I know our sheep act nervous to start with when someone they don't know come in with us to see them...can't imagine taking them into a Church that is unknown and full of strangers.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 22, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I believe it would stress Rosie out big time...it is a lovely idea if these weren't real live sheep...but they are.  I know our sheep act nervous to start with when someone they don't know come in with us to see them...can't imagine taking them into a Church that is unknown and full of strangers.


Well to top things off I was volintold to bring Rosie, and found out a week ago that the church was expecting her and had been since February...got to love moms...
Ugh...
I honestly was very uncomfortable about it to begin with, but now I have an actual story and experience to share on why it is a horrible idea, rather then me just saying shes a fruit cake and I dont feel right about it.  thank you!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 22, 2013)

I brought my Jacob ram, Dennis, to church once. He was a little boy's 4h project in a previous home so he was totally comfortable with crowds and attention but still we kept him outside and had people approach him one at a time. He was completely fine although tired at the end of the day and the people at church got a lot out of it as it was for a Heifer International donation drive. I would be careful with any sheep not used to an environment like that however. They can get stressed so easily, especially when they're not with their buddies and in front of a big crowd.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 22, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> I brought my Jacob ram, Dennis, to church once. He was a little boy's 4h project in a previous home so he was totally comfortable with crowds and attention but still we kept him outside and had people approach him one at a time. He was completely fine although tired at the end of the day and the people at church got a lot out of it as it was for a Heifer International donation drive. I would be careful with any sheep not used to an environment like that however. They can get stressed so easily, especially when they're not with their buddies and in front of a big crowd.


But that's one thing, Rosie is anything but sound minded when it comes to strangers and anything but used to large crowds. The more im typing this out the more im thinking, why the hay didnt I just blatantly refuse to begin with. That has bad idea written all over everything.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 22, 2013)

Bottle lambs are the only lambs I would take...even then those suckers can scream for a bottle


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 22, 2013)

We brought a lamb (8 months old) to church once. She was perfectly fine about it and she was one of our craziest lambs AND she was surrounded by tons of kids.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 23, 2013)

So...I brought my camera! And then it died after the second picture...*edit* the camera, the camera died!! Not the lamb!!
The Romneys omg there so big! And fuzzy I love it!! we got to pick between two of them, however the black one was picked before we got there; ugh...But that's ok, I really liked the white ones 





This was the first one we saw, 




And this was the one we picked  her face was fuzzyer then the other one and a bit bigger also.
I know the fuzz means nothing, but oh I just wanted to squish those cheeks!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 23, 2013)

omg I thought you meant the LAMB died after you took her picture.  Whew. Almost had a heart attack. 

YAY for the lambie, SOOO cute!   I want to squish those cheeks, too!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 23, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> omg I thought you meant the LAMB died after you took her picture.  Whew. Almost had a heart attack.
> 
> YAY for the lambie, SOOO cute!   I want to squish those cheeks, too!


OMG im so sorry!! Ill go edit that...
No no there both alive and well, and very active! And healthy XD No spontaneous death I promise!
Sorry!!!

They were all so adorable, there were like ten babys, and oh my goodness I was in heaven!! I love mine, I really do. 
There cheeks were so flufy!!!!! I had to hug her.


----------

